# Accidentally caught my First Musky!



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I went out bass fishing early this morning and tried working the topwater baits in this one cove I usually do well in. After about an hour, I switched locations and baits and went with a 3/8oz Stanley spinnerbait.

Not more than 20 minutes after switching to the spinnerbait I got a rather strong hit. I set the hook and said 'Big Fish, Get the net'... only to have my dad not believe me. haha... I guess I have made the 'big fish' joke too many times when pulling in a log.

After the fish boiled on top of the water and sloshed around and did a couple dives, he finally believed me. As my dad was stepping down from the back deck onto the boat seats to get the net, the fish JUMPED onto the back deck and started thrashing around. Shortly after, the fish made it back in the water and another 5 minutes of fighting insued before he finally gave up.

I have to admit that the stars were aligned because I always tie directly to a spinnerbait with my braid, but today I happened to be just lazy enough to keep the snap on from a previous bait. The fish's teeth were roughly aligned with that snap, so if I would have directly tied on... I would have lost the fish.

This is my FIRST musky, so I'm not really set up to measure them/ weigh them. I tried to hold it pretty close to my body in order to compare the measurements later. By our estimations, the fish should be somewhere around 35"-40". Anybody want to take a stab at the weight... it was pretty thick I thought.

Also, this musky was a little strange... it had 2 large patches out of its side (not pictured) that looked like either bites or an encounter with a prop. Its mouth on one side lacked some teeth and seemed to have swelled and bloody gums (opposide of the side where I hooked it). As you can see on my gloves, I did find a good bit of blood. Anybody have ideas on this?

Sorry for the long post, I'm still PUMPED!


----------



## flo316 (Oct 29, 2006)

was this at salt fork, i grew up on that lake.....i love that place....


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your first musky,and a nice one it is  :B


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

flo316 said:


> was this at salt fork, i grew up on that lake.....i love that place....


Yep, it was Salt Fork. I have my personal best LM Bass (from a Lake) and now my PB/only Musky from there too. I love the clarity of the water there. It got a little muddy further up from the dam, but still a great lake.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm guessing 18 pounds.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice lines, nice shape and looks very healthy. Great shot too- your Dad should get a pat on the back for that picture. 

I have also caught one muskie in my life and it was much like your experience-while bass fishing on Lake St. Clair I was throwing a Rebel Wee craw on my ultra-lite when we rounded a small point and I had no water to cast to. So I threw basically "toward the middle" while I waited for the boat to round the point. The muskie hit the bait as soon as it hit the water and took me completely by surprise. I didn't even set the hook at first as I was so startled by the splash. After a spirited fight with me yelling that I had a good smallie on, the fish raced past the boat and we saw it was a muskie. The fish had the rear treble in his jaw and I was also fortunate that the fish never turned to bring the line across his jaw. I boated the fish and took pictures. Mine was maybe 30" long but very skinny- no more than 7 or 8 lbs. Yours is a picture perfect fish. Nice job and keep it up! You've got 9,999 more casts until the next one. LOL

UFM82


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You cant beat that for your first one. That is a nice fish. Congrats!!! I know where I will head to the next time I am out there. I reconize the bay you are in.


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

I think your fish is between 40 & 42 inchs.. It is a nice fish! Congrats!!! It does have a really big head but the body isn't as large as it would be in other lakes like Milton or Berlin. I think it weighs between 16 & 18 pounds though. 

As far as the places that are tore up that is pretty common. As what really does it nobody can say for certain. It doesn't seem to hurt them as you never see one floating. 

All in all its a very nice fish! Again...Congrats!!!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> You cant beat that for your first one. That is a nice fish. Congrats!!! I know where I will head to the next time I am out there. I reconize the bay you are in.


Haha, I knew somebody would know which bay I was in. I know that a lot of people would have erased the background of the picture... but since I'm not a musky fisherman I wasn't concerned. Head to that cove at dawn or dusk and throw a topwater for some LM Bass action.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Great lunge. That was no accident. You don't catch that fish by watching NASCAR on TV... Congrats.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats dude! I do not fish for them but do fish rivers that have them REGULARLY. I have yet to catch one, although it would be by accident I would love to cross it off my list. I did have one hit 2 yrs ago and another DESTROYED my big Buzzbait about a month ago, had it on for about 10 seconds before it threw me off. Would have loved to land it, not as big as yours but I am guessing about 30+ inches as I got apretty good look at it. Maybe mine will come soon and you can see my pic and report! Once again, congrats!!


----------



## rand (Aug 19, 2008)

nice one man...i've yet to catch a musky. hope my first one can be like that.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Better to be lucky than good...imo. I've rarely fished for muskie but was lucky to land a 30 incher while crappie fishing. Small muskie.....awesome crappie!

"the fish JUMPED onto the back deck and started thrashing around":B :B :B ..............NOW is the time to sit on that fish. Laugh all you want. 

35 yrs back, my buddy hooked a "stocked" salmon in the Grand River. We were college kids, cutting classes. No net, crap equipment. He dragged it to shallow water......and sat on it. Funniest thing I ever saw. Young and dumb is not always a bad thing. 

Congrats on the muskie.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have got some nice fish out of that bay over the years. You are right about the early bite there!! I wont tell where its at though  Again, good job on the Ski!!!!


----------



## flo316 (Oct 29, 2006)

Tiny Tim said:


> I have got some nice fish out of that bay over the years. You are right about the early bite there!! I wont tell where its at though  Again, good job on the Ski!!!!


i know where it is........


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

What a nice picture!
Congrats dude!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent fish Jason! I'm jealous!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesom fish. Awesome story. Great picture. Congratulations!


----------

